# PIG or sasquach?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

this weekend I got down to the bobk ranch to in SE ohio. as were checking out the property, we came across something very interesting. I say there are some pig running around, but bob thinks its an alien sasquatch... I took photos, you tell us


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Bob may be right, be careful down there.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

at first it looks like a deer track but with the mud on the trees looks like a pig what else would do that


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Pigsquatch for sure.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

definitely looks pig....sasquatch would be higher up on the tree lol


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Definately a hog,foot prints to small for a squatch


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well I put a camera on one of the holes so hopefully pigsquatch will show up.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking at the lighter discolored parts on the tree, I'm inclined to go with the Charman Ultrasoft Bear.

Mr. A


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bob, when did they show up? Wonder how far they are from our place...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Black Crappie. Clearly.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kyle, I have not been back to that area for a couple months due to back surgery. So I'd say the sign showed up within the last few months.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like some female Steeler fans been hanging around there.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Mud must be Carp!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Here Piggy, piggy, piggy.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

No!! You're all wrong!!! Its....MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm totally cereal!!!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

MAN THAT SOME LIVE ACTION

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I think the snapper is better looking.....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That would be sweet if you could take a pig during bow season! Good luck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pulled the card on the camera. No pig. Did hear a pig got hit on the road just down from us though.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Any of you Southern Ohio boys want to alow some pig hunting on the off season, shoot me a PM. I'm dying to shoot a couple. I hear they make great sausage.


----------

